# معلومات مهمة عن المكثفات مع الرسوم التوضيحية .. اغتنم الفرصة



## bader269 (20 مارس 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *

*اخواني أخواتي الأعزاء .... صديقكم الوفي دوما (( بدر السيابي ، من سلطنة عمان الحبيبة ))والذي يحاول إثراء معلوماتكم بمختلف الطرق والوسائل.... واليوم لدي من الشرح الجميل لكم عن كيفية فهم المكثفات ... ولا تنسوني بالدعاء *

*المكثفات ​**لا تخلو أجهزة اللاسلكى عموما من مجموعة من المكثفات يطلق عليها لفظ ( كوندنسر ) تؤدى لنا بواسطة توصيلها بطرق خاصة كثيرا من الفوائد *
*وتعتبر هذه المكثفات من الأجزاء الهامة فى عصبة الأدوات المكونة للجهاز اللاسلكى سواء كان من أجهزة الإرسال ( الإذاعة ) أو من أجهزة الاستقبال *
*الراديو أو من أجهزة الإذاعة المرئية التليفزيون *
*وظيفة المكثف *
*يسمح المكثف بمرور التيار المتغير المكافىء للإشارة اللاسلكية أو الموسيقى والكلام ويمنع مرور جهد التغذية المستمر أو يختزنه *
*تركيب المكثف *
*المكثف فى ابسط أنواعه عبارة عن لوحين معدنيين يفصلهما عن بعضهما لوح آخر من مادة عازلة وبتوصيل هذين اللوحين بمنبع وليكن بطارية فان الكهرباء تسرى فى الدائرة ويشحن احد اللوحين بشحنة موجبة لاتصالة بقطب البطارية الموجب وفى نفس الوقت يشحن اللوح الأخر بشحنة سالبة نظرا لاتصالة بقطب البطارية السالب وينتج عن ذلك وجود فرق جهد بين اللوحين اقل من فرق الجهد بين قطبى البطارية فان البطارية تستمر فى شحن اللوحين إلى أن يتساوى فرق الجهد (للضغط بالفولت ) بين اللوحين وبين قطبى البطارية وفى هذه الحالة تكون عملية شحن المكثف قد انتهت وأصبح المكثف مشحونا وكمية الكهرباء المستعملة فى شحن اللوحين تتوقف على ضغط منبع التيار ( البطارية مثلا ) وكذلك على سعة المكثف ، مقدرة المكثف على تخزين الكهرباء *
*العوامل التى تعتمد عليها سعة المكثف *
*تتوقف سعة المكثف على ما يأتى *
* مساحة اللوحين : فانه كلما ذادت مساحة الألواح المكونة للمكثف زادت سعته وإذا قلت مساحة الألواح قلت السعة *
*المسافة بين اللوحين : فأنه كلما زادت المسافة بين اللوحين قلت السعة وقلما قلت المسافة زادت السعة *
*نوع العازل المستعمل : فأنه تزيد سعة المكثف باستعمال عازل آخر خلاف الهواء *
*وخلاصة ما سبق *​*إن سعة المكثف تتناسب تناسبا طرديا مع مساحة لوحيه وعكسيا مع المسافة بينهما كما تختلف باختلاف العازل المستعمل*​*وتقاس الشحنة او كمية الكهرباء بوحدة الكلوم ومقدرة المكثف على تخزين الكهرباء تسمى السعة ووحدة قياسها الفاراد ويقال ان المكثف سعته واحد فاراد لو شحن كمية من الكهرباء قدرها 6 كلوم واذا وصل طرفاه بمنبع كهربائى ضغطه 1 فولت *​




انواع المكثفات مع الرسم الهندسى <FONT size=2>




تكتب القيمة العليا لفرق الجهد على المكثف والتي ممكن أن يعمل بها.





*على التوازي (تفريغ المكثف *

توصل المكثف والمقاومة على التوازي ويتم التسريب أو التفريغ تدريجيا وتعمل المقاومة على تبطيأ عملية التفريغ للمكثف كما هو موضح 




يرمز المكثف بالرمزC ووحدة قياسها الفاراد FARAD 

الفاراد وحدة كبيرة جدا في المكثف ولقياس قيمة المكثف قسمت إلى وحدات أصغر : ​
*أنواع المكثفات:* 

*1- مكثفات ثابته ولها أشكال مختلفة* 

*2- مكثفات مستقطبة مثل المكثف اليكتروني ومكثف التنتانيوم وتتميز بوجود قطب موجب وسالب* 

*3 - مكثفات متغيرة وتستخدم في ضبط الترددات كما الموجوده في الراديو* 




*مكثف اليكتروني*​
*تكتب القيمة العليا لفرق الجهد على المكثف والتي ممكن أن يعمل بها. *

*وفي بعض المكثفات كإليكترونية والتنتانيوم تكون مقطبة وهذا يعني إنها يجب أن توضع بالشكل الصحيح وتكتب عليها عادة هذه الأقطاب إذا كانت موجبة أو سالبة. *

*بعض المكثفات لها أطواق من الألوان لمعرفة قيمتها كالموجودة في المقاومات (قراءة قيم المكثفات)* ​


*توصيل المكثفات: *





*التوالي: *

*وتتم ربط المكثفات بشكل متسلسل كم بالشكل *

*وتكون قيمة النهائية للمكثف يساوي *

*1/Ct=1/c1+1/c2* 

*Ct=1/(1/C1+1/C2) *

*مثال: مكثفين سعة الاول فيهما C1=2 uF وسعة الثاني C2=6uF موصلين على التوالي فماهي السعة النهائية لها؟ *

*Ct=1/(1/C1+1/C2)=1(1/2+1/6)=1/(0.5+0.16)=1/0.6=1.6uF* 






*التوازي: *

*وتتم ربط المكثفات بشكل متوازي كما بالشكل *

*وتكون قيمة النهائية للمكف يساوي *

*Ct=C1+C2* 

*مثال: مكثفين سعة الاول فيهما C1=2 uF وسعة الثاني C2=6uF موصلين على التوازي فماهي السعة النهائية لها؟ *

*Ct=C1+C2=2+6=8uF* ​*كيف تقرأ رموز المكثفات *​*أ**لمايكرو = 10-6*
*النانو = 10-9*
*البيكو = 10-12*
*نوع الغشاء البلاستيكي *​*Plastic Film Type ​
معظم المكثفات من هذا النوع تكون معلوماته مطبوعة عليه. هذه القيم تشمل السعة والجهد الذي يعمل عنده المكثف وكذلك دقة السعة. 

1- السعة: تكون السعة دائماً بالمايكروفاراد إلا إذا وجد الرمز n فهذا يعني أن السعة بالنانوفاراد 

2- الجهد: يعطى كرقم يتبعه الحرف V وفي كثير من الأحيان لايكتب الحرف V 

3- الدقة: تحدد بالحرف حسب الآتي: الرمز
الدقة
M
20%
K
10%
J
5%
H
2.5%
F
1بيكو فاراد بالموجب والسالب​
الأمثلة على ماذكر موضحة بالشكل التالي 




بعض هذه المكثفات تكون مؤشرة برموز أكثر صعوبة وموضحة بالشكل التالي: ​






*
لاحظ أن المكثف يكون مؤشراً من اليسار إلى اليمين برمز مكون من ثلاثة أرقام ثم حرف وبعد ذلك رقمين أو ثلاثة وتفسير هذه الرموز هو الآتي: 

أول رقمين من اليسار هي السعة بالبيكوفاراد. الرقم الثالث هو معامل الضرب فإذا كان مثلا 2 فذلك يعني أن السعة مضروبة في 100 وإذا كان 3 فيعني أن السعة مضروبة في 1000 وهكذا 

الحرف الذي يتبع الأرقام يحدد الدقة. فالحرف K يعني 10% أما الحرف M فيعني 20% 

الرقمين أو الثلاثة أرقام التي تتبع الحرف تحدد الجهد الذي يعمل عنده المكثف. 

مثال: مكثف مؤشر بالرمز التالي: *474K63 *فماذا يعني ذلك ؟ 

هنا نجد أن *أول رقمين* من اليسار 47 أي 47 بيكوفاراد. 

*الرقم الثالث* هو 4 فيكون معامل الضرب 10000 أي أن سعة المكثف هي 47 x 10000 = 470000 بيكوفاراد (هذا يساوي 0.47 مايكروفاراد) 

*الحرف* الذي بعد الأرقام الثلاثة هو *K* أي أن دقة السعة هي 10 % 

*الرقمان* 63 بعد الحرف K يحددان الجهد وفي هذا المثال الجهد = 63 فولت 

*نوع السيراميك *
*
Ceramic Disk Type 

هذا النوع يكون مؤشراً بعدة رموز تدل على سعة المكثف ودقته والجهد وكذلك معامل الحرارة كما هو موضح بالأمثلة في الشكل التالي 





 
*لاحظ أن وحدة السعة مثل مايكروفاراد أو بيكوفاراد لا تكون محددة. كيف إذاً نعرفها ؟ عادة إذا كان الرقم لا يحتوي على أرقام عشرية فتكون الوحدة بالبيكوفاراد أما إذا كان هناك أرقام عشرية مثل 0.1 أو 0.47 فالوحدة تكون بالمايكروفاراد. ​


أي طريقة أخرى نعاملها بالطريقة التي شرحناها سابقاً في نوع الغشاء البلاستيكي فمثلا إذا وجدنا الرقم *473* فهذا يعني 47x 1000 بيكوفاراد أي *47* نانوفاراد 



هناك أنواع أخرى لا تتبع الطرق التي ذكرناها ومنها الأمثلة التالية الموضحة بالشكل.


----------



## عبدالله حا ج حسين (20 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_ahmed171 (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد تركيب لوحه مكثفات فى منشاة صناعية واريد معرفة نوع المكثفات وكيفية تركيبها 
الرجاء الرد باسرع وقت ممن لديهم الخبرة بهذا المجال مشكورين


----------



## شحتة فضل الله (30 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ومع مزيد من التقدم


----------



## الدندشلي (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.............................


----------



## ابو قشه (30 أبريل 2009)

رائع جدا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## منووووووووووووووو (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم آبائى وأخوانى وكل عام وأنتم بخير
أريد أن أعرف علاقة التردد وعلاقته بالمكثفات أو الملفات وذلك من أجل فهم عمل المرشح بصوره ممتاذة.
الرجاء الرد بسرعه لان عدم فهم هذا الشئ مسبب لى ضيق.
وشكرا...


----------



## مصطفى ريان (30 نوفمبر 2009)

_http://pdf.link512.com/search.php?search=capacitors&button=Search+for+DOCs_


----------



## إبن جبير (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب ، تشكر أخي


----------



## nahlaali (31 ديسمبر 2009)

very goooooooooooooooood:75:


----------



## م ابوسامر (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكنزي المهاجر (1 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد بلتاجى (24 مارس 2010)

شكر اوى على المعلومات دى


----------



## عبدالله العكبري (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر على المعلومات


----------



## meshooo5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ومع مزيد من التقدم


----------



## hasanlbad (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*معامل احتساب القدرة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة
ارجو من يعرف معادلة احتساب قيمة المكثف الازمة لتحسين معامل القدرة لمحرك ما ان يقوم بشرحها مع جزيل الشكر:56:


----------



## محمد122417326 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بوركت يا اخى 
تقبل تحياتى  مشكوراً


----------



## zoom100 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عاشور ابو محمد (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا اخى العزيز على الشرح ولكن بعض الرسومات لم تظهر
وشكرا


----------



## RONIN_IQ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ثانكس


----------



## mohmmad al shrkat (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم اريد تركيب لوحه مكثفات فى منشاة صناعية واريد معرفة نوع المكثفات وكيفية تركيبها 
الرجاء الرد باسرع وقت ممن لديهم الخبرة بهذا المجال مشكورين*​


صديقي العزيز المكثفات التي تعمل بالمنشأت تختلف اختلاف تام عن المكثفات المطروحة من قبل الأخ(بادر) تستخدم المكثفات بالمنشأت لتحسين عمل الاستطاعه يتم درارسة استطاعة المكثفات من قبل الفني وموجودة بالسوق اجهزة اتوماتيكية تدخل وتخرج المكثف المطلوب لتحسين عامل الاستطاعة 
تربط المكثفات بشكل ثلاثي الطور مع الشبكة عن طريق الكونتكتورات وخامد شرارة فيتحسن عامل الاستطاعة حسب ما هو مضبوط بالجهاز الاتوماتيكي الذي يختار استطاعة المكثف المطلوب .


----------



## eslam.eslam (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك لطالما انت مميز دائما بالمواضيع الجيدة
بوريك فييك وسلمت=== تقبل مرورى --------- اسلام


----------



## عطيه محمد نجيب (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## محمدالسيدسعد (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وهل لديك اخى الكريم اى معلومات عن مكثفات 3فاز 25كيلوفار ارجو الردسريعا ولك كل الاحترام والتقدير.


----------



## محمدالسيدسعد (17 مايو 2011)

يتوقف نوع المكثفات وعددها على نوعية ومصدرالتيار الذى تعمل عليه وما اذا كان مصدرالتيار 3فاز او220vفارجواضافة معلومات اكثر عن طبيعة عمل المعدة.


----------



## صباح سلمان (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Majid Kh. Ali (21 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي


----------



## ناطق العراقي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## سواحلي1234 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## فرزدق احمد (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## ghostdie90 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ..


----------



## ادور (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا كتير لك ولك كل التقدم


----------



## djmai (2 مايو 2012)

*ماشاء الله ماشاء الله عليك اخي الكريم الله اِجازيك و يسعدك في لدنيا و الأخرة اِنشاالله*


----------



## ali mtr (7 مايو 2012)

رائع جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود النعمان (23 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب*


----------



## محمود النعمان (23 يناير 2013)

الله يبارك فيك واكثر الله من علمك


----------



## manboubaker (28 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طه عمارة (12 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ..كلام جميل


----------



## مازن ألمندلاوي (9 مارس 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## dxxx (30 مايو 2013)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ahmad ala'a (7 يونيو 2013)

يعطيك العافية


----------

